# Looking for good driver for Triple CREE XML T6



## nilesh

Hello
I want to make Triple CREE XML T6 Auxiliary Lights for my Truck.
I am looking for good driver for Triple CREE XML T6 for 12v-18V input.
I have already 3Up lense, light casing Kit and CREE XML T6 Led's


----------



## arek98

H6Flex or H6CC are very good drivers but for automotive application you will need power supply filter before them (this will apply for all drivers not designed specificaly for automotive application).


----------



## nilesh

arek98 said:


> H6Flex or H6CC are very good drivers but for automotive application you will need power supply filter before them (this will apply for all drivers not designed specificaly for automotive application).




Thank you
any other driver ? as these are very expensive


----------



## JDadam

What is a power supply filter or what does it do? Why would it be needed in an automotive application?


----------



## nilesh

JDadam said:


> What is a power supply filter or what does it do? Why would it be needed in an automotive application?


 
I want to use these lights for off road Driving.
I am running a night saffari Travel agency we need good lighting system with long backup.
Hid or halogen are not good for us due to short back up


----------



## Mattaus

Hi,

These work up to 12V at 3A and only cost $10.

Or this works up to 18V at 3A and only cost $5.

I've got no experience with either though I have 2 of the second ones on the way as we speak. Bit annoyed I didn't find the LCK ones first though as their mode selection is much better (none of this strobe crap).


----------



## dinac

Does anybody maybe found some similar driver to this ? but maybe cheaper 
i need 6 pcs.

Tnx 1


----------



## apejak

I need driver for single Cree XML T6. It's 3.6V, 3A. I would like to power it on 12V adapter. Can someone reccomend me something like step down converter...? It's for my LCD projector project. This is my first time i use Cree XML T6 diode so I'm not that familiar how to do it.

Thank you!


----------



## Changchung

Mattaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> These work up to 12V at 3A and only cost $10.
> 
> Or this works up to 18V at 3A and only cost $5.
> 
> I've got no experience with either though I have 2 of the second ones on the way as we speak. Bit annoyed I didn't find the LCK ones first though as their mode selection is much better (none of this strobe crap).



Those drivers are for a single Led, what about to use a DC/DC converter? I have the same issue, I am building a light for 6 xml and 6 xpg I am thinking in connect three in serie, four groups. 

Some DC/DC converters had adjustable voltage output, but my doubt is about the currents, most of this had a max of 3amps.

Very cheap in ebay...

I have as well a DC/DC that had three adjustments, current, volts and fill. BTW, I dont know hot to adjust the fill funtion...

Would this last be a good option???


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Jakefreese

semelab makes a great semiconductor voltage regulator that would work great on the front end of the driver. I am also looking at the taskled drivers, yeah they are expensive but the work great. I would like it if I could find a single mode driver in the cheap ones. It is irritating to cycle through the modes to get back where you want.


----------



## Toaster79

For automotive applications use drivers that can handle voltage spikes up to 80V or even 120V, or they wont last long. Hyperbuck and hyperboost are the ones you should look at for such applications.


----------

